# NBA TV App?



## dalabera (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm a basketball fanatic, so I love to watch replays... for now I use PS3.


----------



## jaronclay (Aug 25, 2014)

TAN to OP's request but NHL GameCenter as well would be incredible.


----------



## dalabera (Jan 10, 2013)

jaronclay said:


> TAN to OP's request but NHL GameCenter as well would be incredible.


I hope they do something.. :up:


----------



## jamesteixeira (Nov 22, 2014)

jaronclay said:


> TAN to OP's request but NHL GameCenter as well would be incredible.


+1 for NHL Gamecenter, currently only available on Sony devices


----------

